# The Guitar Thread



## Mantis41 (Aug 18, 2010)

Post your favourite guitar piece in here. It can be a short solo, whole song or whatever. 
If you feel like it then comment on the poster above.

I'll start with fellow Aussie Tommy Emmanuel.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 19, 2010)

A Cover Of Metallica's Orion This PWNS! It Has 1,625,499 views 



P.S The Guy Is A Good Headbanger


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 19, 2010)

What Do You Guys Think?


----------



## personager (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Logan 5 (Aug 20, 2010)

Here is an acoustic song I was working on yesterday:


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> Here is an acoustic song I was working on yesterday:


That suprised me. There's a lot of feeling in there. I would love to hear that go even heavier in parts.
Have you ever thought of adding some vocals and other instruments?


----------



## ykhan (Aug 20, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Post your favourite guitar piece in here. It can be a short solo, whole song or whatever.
> If you feel like it then comment on the poster above.
> 
> I'll start with fellow Aussie Tommy Emmanuel.



i like this version better http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGadY7nt8bY
tommy emmanuels a great performer he puts so much energy into his performances


@logan 5
a subtle slide guitar playing a lead part would fit in nicely
great piece btw

one of my favorite pieces:jimi hendrix:little wing


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 20, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> What Do You Guys Think?


Not bad.

I stumbled accross this cover the over day while I was looking for something else.


----------



## berlinka (Aug 20, 2010)

BEHOLD THE ARCTOPUS, my favorite metal band EVAH! Just the way I like em; grotesque, insanely difficult instrumental metal.

Here's a nice little short ditty. Try this on yer guitar....


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 20, 2010)

ykhan said:
			
		

> i like this version better http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGadY7nt8bY
> tommy emmanuels a great performer he puts so much energy into his performances


Nice. I went to see him play at the Newcastle workers club (thats in Aust.) about 10 years ago. He was great fun to see play live.


----------



## Logan 5 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm still working on it, it's supposed to be for this alt country EP im doing for fun so I don't want to add any distortion.  I do music for fun, and recently I did a 5 track hip hop EP that I still have to re-master.  This song came out very alternitive rock sounding though so i may save it for when I finish this country thing, If I do that I'll kick it up right before the chorus (heavier part) and then use electric with distortion for the heavier part.  Some yelling might help it out too, and yeah im going to put vocals over it eventually I just haven't settled on that yet although I have a general idea of what i'm going to do.  Here is my youtube channel i you want to check out more stuff that I'm currently working on (nothing is finished): http://www.youtube.com/user/MadHattaMusic

here is my most recent most complete song with vocals:


----------



## Logan 5 (Aug 20, 2010)

This one really pumps me up:


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 20, 2010)

QUOTE(Logan 5 @ Aug 20 2010, 10:41 PM) 
This one really pumps me up:
Yep! that woke me up.


----------



## Mantis41 (Dec 23, 2011)

Found this pair on youtube and thought they were incredible.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 24, 2011)

While everyone here is talking about guitars, I have to ask.







The Keytar: Stupidly awesome or awesomely stupid?


----------

